# 18 in. Brookie



## UPHAWKEYE (Apr 15, 2009)

whitetailmonster said:


> Those are nice!!! Check and see if that is a master angler... It has to be pretty close. All you have to do is send that picture in with the application and you will get a plaque.



The biggest one was a master angler. They took it straight to the DNR. Not sure about the other one. Hope to post my own on here soon.


----------



## whitetailmonster (May 13, 2009)

Yeah good luck those are nice


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

Those are out of a stocked lake though right? They don't look like wild strain brookies. Nice catch though, I've been waiting to get on some that size up here in da Keweenaw.


----------



## UPHAWKEYE (Apr 15, 2009)

Falesy said:


> Those are out of a stocked lake though right? They don't look like wild strain brookies. Nice catch though, I've been waiting to get on some that size up here in da Keweenaw.


Yes, they are from a stocked lake. Sorry if I miss lead anyone. I know this is a riveres and streams topic but wanted to post those monsters.


----------

